# Mold/Mildew removal from clothing?? -- NO BLEACH



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I found one of ds2's outfits covered in mildew. It's a light blue shirt w/ a light green alligator on it from Gymboree. Is there ANY way I can get the mildew stains off without using bleach?

Thanks!


----------



## sniffmommy (Mar 15, 2007)

Ugh! How I hate the mildew stains...and they always seem to happen to the nicest clothes my kids have.








I have had limited success with getting the stains to fade by scrubbing them directly with Fels Naptha laundry soap bar. Then I launder as usual. I'll be watching to see if anyone else has a better way to treat these.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I'll try anything!

So far everything I find says to use bleach. Sorry, not on colors! 

I might try oxyclean, too, actually.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I have had lots of luck with Oxyclean. I've even read that you can make your own but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

I've sometimes been lucky with long strong Oxyclean soaks. Wash normally in between and Don't put in the dryer until the stains are gone.

Drying in the sun can help too though it may be hard to come by this time of year!

Good luck!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm soaking overnight in a rubbermaid container w/ 3 scoops of oxyclean. I'll wash in the morning then dry in the sun. I live in TX so sun is plentiful, usually.

Will update tomorrow!


----------



## jellop (Dec 11, 2006)

Definitely try OxyClean!

Just before DS2 was born, I decided to wash the carseat cover. DH took it out of the washer and tossed it in a basket, all wet. When I found it, it was _covered_ in mildew and mold. *sob*

I took a small water cooler, filled it with HOT water and a bunch of OxyClean, and put the cover in to soak. Every few hours, I'd take it out and scrub it, then put it back in to soak more.

It was an all day chore, but it all came out!!







:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jellop* 
Definitely try OxyClean!

Just before DS2 was born, I decided to wash the carseat cover. DH took it out of the washer and tossed it in a basket, all wet. When I found it, it was _covered_ in mildew and mold. *sob*

I took a small water cooler, filled it with HOT water and a bunch of OxyClean, and put the cover in to soak. Every few hours, I'd take it out and scrub it, then put it back in to soak more.

It was an all day chore, but it all came out!!







:

That is REALLY encouraging. I'm going to go look at it now and see what needs to be done.


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

yup oxygen powder and super hot water will get it!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

WOW. I've changed the water 3 times now and every time it looks better!!! It's on what I think will be the final soak. Our hot water heater is very high, so the water is nice and hot right out of the faucet. YAY!!! I'm so glad this isn't ruined!


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

How much oxyclean do you use?


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Xander* 
How much oxyclean do you use?

I'm using 2-3 scoops each time I change the water.


----------



## Mama2Xander (Jul 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Justthatgirl* 
I'm using 2-3 scoops each time I change the water.

Thanks


----------



## dancebaraka (Dec 14, 2006)

Also, for future use, OxyClean can be used as a preventitive. I throw a scoop into the wash every now and then and it seems to really prevent. This is also great for cloth dipes.
HTH


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Also, for future use, OxyClean can be used as a preventitive. I throw a scoop into the wash every now and then and it seems to really prevent. This is also great for cloth dipes.
HTH

I do this as well!


----------

